# Need advice please! first guitar!



## becket (May 9, 2006)

Hello, 

I'm new to the site and it looks great! I am looking to buy my first guitar. 

I was at a music store today and a Yamaha FG700S caught my eye. They wanted $309 for it (Brand new). Is that a fair price? I tried a bunch of guitars and IMO this one felt and sounded the best for the price (Plus its a solid top). Does anyone have a comparable guitar that they are willing to sell? Thats the upper end of my price range. I am a student so my budget is very tight.

Here are some specs for the FG700S:

Solid Sitka Spruce Top
Nato Back and Sides
Rosewood Fingerboard
Rosewood Bridge
Black / White Body Binding
Tortoise Pickguard
Diecast Tuners

I have also been to the local hock shops but I have seen nothing that interests me.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks in advance,

Jonathan Munn


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

The specs look pretty good... I've never seen / played the guitar though, so I couldn't comment on anything else.

I just wanted to suggest that you should look at the Norman / Art & Lutherie / Simon & Patrick / Seagull guitars (they're all Godin guitars)... I think they have guitars around the C$ 300 mark... and I find that they're very well made.

Just a thought.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I gotta agree with Jane. Look at the Godin family. Great guitars for low cost.


----------



## becket (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tips

I'll try and find a Godin dealer here in town.

I did, however pick up a bargain hunter today and noticed a Yamaha FG450SA for $350. Does that seem reasonable? I went to the guys house and its in mint condition and looks and sounds fabulous. 

Thanks again, 

Jon


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> I gotta agree with Jane. Look at the Godin family. Great guitars for low cost.


...definitely. especially the art & lutherie line. i helped a freind purchase one for $239. i was amazed by the build quality, playability, intonation and tone.

-dh


----------

